# hostapd + bridge [SOLVED]

## Zephyros

I wanna have hostapd to start before bridging the wlan and ether interfaces, as hostapd complains if the wlan already is part of the bridge. In other words start: 1) net.ath0 and net.eth0, 2) hostapd, 3) net.br0. How can I accomplish this?

/MikaelLast edited by Zephyros on Wed Jul 26, 2006 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zephyros

Fixed. I was wrong about hostapd needing the bridge to be up first, it was the other way around..

# List of interfaces which needs to be started before hostapd

INTERFACES="ath0 br0"  in /etc/conf.d/hostapd fixed that, and some depscan.sh -u   :Wink: 

----------

